# General > Technical Support >  Translating to English.

## 2little2late

I have purchased a Dell Vostro laptop. As it was purchased from Poland obviously it has Polish software. I have changed keyboard language to English UK which is fine. The problem I have is certain things like when I right click the mouse all commands are in Polish (for example, New tab is Nowa karta). I am I right in thinking I will need to install English UK language to rectify? Also the keyboard is set up for Polish too so certain symbols on UK keyboard are in different places. Can I purchase a new keyboard that is in English UK?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## AdrianB

depending on the system you have changing the language of windows should be relatively easy :Smile:  just a matter od prob downloading the right language pack (its free btw) and switching. as for the keyboard its more tricky. you will either have learn to put up with it or try and find a spare keyboard online (ebay?) and get it replaced. hope this helps

----------


## 2little2late

This is what I mean about the language. Look where it should say "New tab" and where "Other bookmarks" are. How do I change this to English? I have downloaded language pack and think It is installed.

----------


## AdrianB

This is Chrome Browser you talking about not the operating system - you have installed En windows pack but now since its been updated (and i presume windows IS now in english?) you have to change chrome as well. Many programs during installation pick a default language that matches the operational system.
So now what you need to do is:
1. open chrome
2. in top right corner there is a three horizontal bars icon - hit that.
3. go to settings.
4.  on the bottom hit `show advanced settings`
5. scroll down and about half way there is `languages`section
6. hit `language and input...`
7 rest depends on what you have in there - if there is english UK hit that and apply/finish. if you dont have EN there you will have to Add it first.

any questions just drop me a message

----------


## AdrianB

i just realised i gave you all above in english  :Smile:  but you will have to do it on polish chrome  :Smile: 

so `settings` should read `ustawienia`
`advanced` should be `zaawansowane ustawienia`
`languages` is `jezyki`
i cant remember what `input` will be as but just look for `jezyki` as you scrolling down.
if you need it `add` will be `dodaj` but im pretty sure english will be on the list there
good luck

----------


## 2little2late

Sorted, many thanks.

----------


## AdrianB

no worries!

----------

